# GTR35 OEM parts



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

OEM parts such as gaskets, seals, fasteners etc 

Local HPC is far and will not ship to me or local non HPC Nissan. 

Thanks


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

these guys are pretty good, if you know part numbers etc and should ship out to you.


----------

